# Running trains on Carpet?



## Gameboy900

Hi, Ive heard that if you run trains on track thats on carpet, they will break. I was wondering if it is safe to run trains in HO scale on Kato Unitrack that is ontop of carpet. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed

Gameboy900 said:


> Hi, Ive heard that if you run trains on track thats on carpet, they will break. I was wondering if it is safe to run trains in HO scale on Kato Unitrack that is ontop of carpet. Thanks!



On Kato track I say you should have no problem, I think they said that mainly about something like Lionel tube track. As you might pickup lint from the carpet running them.
You should be fine with Kato track as it has the raised roadbed and is plenty high off the rug.


----------



## santafe158

If it's thick carpet, I'd still be real careful about it. Especially with HO stuff, which I've found to be much more sensitive to carpet fibers in the gears. Otherwise, you shouldn't have a problem. Just keep the track clean.

How is the HO Kato Unitrack? We have an N scale set that uses it, and I've been thinking about buying a set to run my HO stuff on.


----------



## Gameboy900

I like Kato Unitrack because I don't have room for a layout in my house. I can easily make a layout when I want to of any size. I just wish there where as many options as there were for N scale. Other than than its great.


----------



## New Berlin RR

If your running the stuff with the raised road bed you should be relitivly ok, if its really thick carpet just be careful when running as my last place had thick carpet so I had to make sure the fluff was cleaned out or when connecting the track I didn't get the fluff caught in the track and into the trains motors, my new place I really don't have that problem so im better off with the track altho I still use the raised road bed style track and will be putting it all on a table here in the next few days I hope...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Put down a roadbed for problem locations. You can just cut out old cardboard and put it under the track.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can just cut out old cardboard and put it under the track.


That's what we do with my grandfather's G scale stuff now that they have a thicker carpet in their family room. It works well.


----------

